# Trial of new system for indicating 'new' posts (split from 'BBS software update')



## Keitht (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*

I've just come back to the site, already logged in as expected.  The 'Welcome' message in the top right show my last visit correctly as 2:35pm today.
When I go into any fo the forums all topics back to 2nd April are bold.  Any idea why this might be?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*

For some reason, today, most threads are showing as "new" in the forum display.
They aren't new. Some haven't seen a post in several days.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> For some reason, today, most threads are showing as "new" in the forum display.
> They aren't new. Some haven't seen a post in several days.
> 
> -David



I just turned on an option for the database to take care of tracking which threads you've read and which you haven't, instead of relying on cookies on your machine for this.  Please see this announcement, which I've just posted, for further information: [link to dead announcement removed]


----------



## hudson1126 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*

Selecting "New Posts" is bringing up posts from several days though I have checked for new posts daily.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*



			
				hudson1126 said:
			
		

> Selecting "New Posts" is bringing up posts from several days though I have checked for new posts daily.


Please see my post, just before yours.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> I just turned on an option for the database to take care of tracking which threads you've read and which you haven't, instead of relying on cookies on your machine for this.  Please see this announcement, which I've just posted, for further information: [link to dead announcement removed]



Personally I prefer the old system whereby new posts since my last visit are highlighted.  There are frequently threads which are of no interest to me, even in the forums I use on a regular basis.  Having such threads permanently highlighted is of no benefit.

Edited to add: - even the 'New Posts' option isn't much help.  I only regularly access about half a dozen of the forums and it is helpful to be able to see from the forums Home Page whether there is anything new in those forums.  'New Posts' gives all forums so there is still an additional level of sifting required.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: BBS software update - report problems here*



			
				Keitht said:
			
		

> Edited to add: - even the 'New Posts' option isn't much help.  I only regularly access about half a dozen of the forums and it is helpful to be able to see from the forums Home Page whether there is anything new in those forums.  'New Posts' gives all forums so there is still an additional level of sifting required.



Nothing new there.  See this old post from when we first went to vB last June, regarding subscribing to forums:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2319&postcount=5


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

After living with the new system for a few visits, I gotta tell you, I'm not all that impressed.   I often skip threads whose titles don't interest me, even in my forums of interest, but unless I deliberately go in and mark the 'forum as read' every time I've finished with it, those unread posts will keep the forum marked as having new messages.  (This is technically correct, of course, but not what I'm used to and not what I want.  If I've deliberately chosen not to read a post, I don't need to continually be told it's unread.)  And after marking as read it dumps you back into the display of that forum category instead of clear back to the complete forum list - another pain.

Is there anybody that actually LIKES it?  This could be a _short_ trial ...  :annoyed:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 13, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> After living with the new system for a few visits, I gotta tell you, I'm not all that impressed.   I often skip threads whose titles don't interest me, even in my forums of interest, but unless I deliberately go in and mark the 'forum as read' every time I've finished with it, those unread posts will keep the forum marked as having new messages.  (This is technically correct, of course, but not what I'm used to and not what I want.  If I've deliberately chosen not to read a post, I don't need to continually be told it's unread.)  And after marking as read it dumps you back into the display of that forum category instead of clear back to the complete forum list - another pain.
> 
> Is there anybody that actually LIKES it?  This could be a _short_ trial ...  :annoyed:


My feelings are the same as yours, Doug.  

Over at TS4Ms, they have the same feature, but it is somehow configured a bit differently.  The same display occasioally appears, but seeming only when I post an entry, then immediately make a new query for new posts.  Then any posts I made that session are listed ias old and unread. And even that classifiation lives only for the duration of the session.

They're using the same software, so they must have it configured a bit differently.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 13, 2006)

Doug,

You are saying much the same as me.  The new system is annoying to say the least :annoyed:   Sooner we get back to the previous method the better.
But if you don't try new things even the good bits will get missed.


----------



## Vodo (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't like the new system either.  Besides the "server too busy" error I was receiving yesterday (you said this feature is server intense, right?), I truly don't like continuing to see threads I've intentionally not read stay highlighted.  I much prefer seeing only those threads with new posts since my last visit highlighted.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## BevL (Apr 13, 2006)

Put me down as one who really doesn't like the "new" system for "new" posts.  It takes me longer to sort through what I've read, what I want to read and what I don't, and I'm more frequently just going to the two or three forums that I always frequent, rather than at least glancing at what's new everywhere.

Bev


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, so much for THAT experiment.

The board is set back to what we were all used to before.  The reason we tried this was the folks who complained that their 'new posts' lists expired on them and messages they had not yet read were no longer marked as new.

The solution for those folks is to NOT simply click on the messages in the new posts list to read them, but to open the message in a new window (or new tab in tabbing browsers).  The way the original new message list remains unchanged in its own window where you can return to it.  In MSIE, hold down shift when you click on the link, or right-click and select Open In New Window from the popup menu.  In Firefox, either right click and select from the menu or hold down Ctrl while clicking on the link (or middle click on the link).  Then just close the message's tab/window when you're done with it.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 14, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Well, so much for THAT experiment.



Thanks for all your hard work on this new upgrade.   

I appreciate that you tried something new and you are right it didn't work to suit most of us.  

Again, thanks for your efforts.  Keep up the good work.

I do like the new smilies 

Rick


----------

